
Keep Track of Blog Post Ideas with Zenbe Lists - talison
http://www.briancasel.com/blog-post-ideas-zenbe-lists/
======
viggity
If you're planning a startup, DO THIS. Regardless of where you store your list
(I use google docs), it is a great idea. You can drive a lot of users to your
startup via a blog, but keeping a consistent publishing schedule is tough.
I've stopped blogging consistently for the past 8 months while I've been
working on my product. BUT, I now have a 26 page list full of blog ideas (I'll
write a few sentences about each so I can remember the good points I have to
make).

Now when I go to launch, I don't have to worry twice a week about what I'm
going to blog about, I've got hundreds of ideas that I can just pull out my
google doc :)

